# TOM - Tomizone Limited



## System (19 February 2013)

PHW Consolidated Limited was formerly known as Prince Hill Wines Limited.


----------



## System (28 May 2015)

On May 28th, 2015, PHW Consolidated Limited (PHW) changed its name and ASX code to Tomizone Limited (TOM).


----------

